# Bearded Dragon's Outside??? Advice Please



## TurboUK (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi guys, A little while ago there was a thread on this section of the forum regarding a dragon that was put outside in a "secure" pen but it escaped. I'm struggling to find that thread again so this is why I've posted up a new one.

Now, I am after some advice. I have been told that being in the sun is hugely beneficial to the dragons and can really help bring out their colouring. With the summer coming up I am researching whether or not to buy a SECURE pen/cage so that when I am out in the garden on a hot day, I can put my two dragons in it for an hour or so to get some natural sunlight. 

I must stress that they would not be left without me being there, and that they would not be outside unless it is a sunny day and only for the right amount of time.

After looking around my local pets stores I have found the following item from Pets At Home that I think might work...

Furet Plus Ferret and Rat Cage by Ferplast | Pets at Home

First thing I would do is add cable ties etc to double proof the security of it. 
I have seen this in the shop, and have really checked the width of the gaps between the cage wires and they are very thin, not like the hamster cages that even I could fit through! lol. I'm thinking that if they "glass dance" they would not hurt their mouths as it's a plastic smooth bottom, unlike a wooden hutch with wire. The platform would be lowered so that it would create a sheltered area underneath, and the hammock would also be lowered to the same height as the platform. The other additions in the picture would be taken out. I'm pretty sure that the hammock in the shop was complete without a hole in it, if not that would come out as well and some extra rocks added. I'm not too sure if it is too high, although I could always add a false wire roof inside to lower it.

Anyway, this is my thinking so far. I am not going to jump in to this without exploring, gathering advice and information on whether it is a good idea under these circumstances first off, or whether it's a bad idea and forget it all together.

I would appreciate your thoughts and experiences of this please. If you don't agree with the idea and have views on it by all means tell me, but please explain why you have these views.

Do you do this/ have you done this?
What are the pitfalls?
Experiences?
Would this cage suit this use?

Thanks

Andy


----------



## berdie bob (Dec 12, 2007)

im going to do this this year with my beardie i have bought a Guinea pig run 4x2x2 and will make some adjustments using wire mesh so it cant escape! it also folds away when not in use so ideal. cost me £30 tops. its only going to be used for a hour or so during hot days so its not worth spending fortune! just make sure its secure 

hope this helps:2thumb:


----------



## rum&coke (Apr 19, 2009)

Just taking your dragon out in the sun for a hour or two will be great for it. As a few hours of natural U.V is better than a whole year or artificial U.V. I don't think you need to set up a outside enclosure for your dragon to get the benefit of natural sun light. I just take mine out for a short time let it sit on my shoulder or have a little run around the lawn (supervised).


----------



## 12843 (Nov 16, 2007)

I can not find your original thread either. Did you find him in the end then?

Are you able you to make anything? You'd get A LOT more for you money.


----------



## Alon93 (Jul 5, 2010)

I have no idea about the cage but my beardies really enjoy basking outside.


----------



## Chrisuk33 (Oct 10, 2010)

i think basking in this uk weather most of the time would not be warm enough for him, i mean for him to be outside id think it would have to be one of those inidan summers but even then it only tips 100f if your very lucky


----------



## yacker (Jun 17, 2005)

If i remember right it wasnt even in a cage was it, wasnt it sat on the front lawn with another reptile .


----------



## Alon93 (Jul 5, 2010)

Chrisuk33 said:


> i think basking in this uk weather most of the time would not be warm enough for him, i mean for him to be outside id think it would have to be one of those inidan summers but even then it only tips 100f if your very lucky


Even if it's not very hot they'll still receive high quality UV light coming from the sun.


----------



## westfielder (Sep 13, 2010)

yacker said:


> If i remember right it wasnt even in a cage was it, wasnt it sat on the front lawn with another reptile .


yeah they left it on the front n it run off if i remeber rightly? 

we r looking for something to use to put our beardies in 'if' we get a summer lol but wont b spending £80 lol


----------



## TurboUK (Oct 24, 2010)

Sorry I didn't make it clear, It wasn't my bearded dragon that escaped, it was another posters on here. I think it was only about a week ago the thread was still going, and I don't recall a post on there saying they had found it. 

But it was reading that thread that got me thinking about the whole outside situation, but I want to get it right that's all.


----------



## westfielder (Sep 13, 2010)

TurboUK said:


> Sorry I didn't make it clear, It wasn't my bearded dragon that escaped, it was another posters on here. I think it was only about a week ago the thread was still going, and I don't recall a post on there saying they had found it.
> 
> But it was reading that thread that got me thinking about the whole outside situation, but I want to get it right that's all.


thats what got me thinking about it too lol but wont b doing what they did. 

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/674992-bearded-dragon-missing-kings-lynn.html

thats the thread i think?


----------



## TurboUK (Oct 24, 2010)

I saw that thread as well, but that wasn't the one I was refering to. 

To be honest, I'm not worried about the cost of the enclosure. This coming from a guy who has 4 digital thermometers in their viv! lol I'm not artistic in any way with hammer and tools, just want the finished article done and dusted. If I had my way I'd like it twice as wide and a little smaller in height. However, If anyone has any pics of their outdoor enclosure that would be cool. 

A guy in one of the shops did say that I'd have to think about the possibility of parasites whilst exposing them to the outside. Again, is this something that I should prepare for in way of extra supplements? The garden is very secure, I have three boxer dogs so no other cats/foxes etc or even birds for that matter venture over my fence. And before you ask, the dragons are not stressed out by the dogs and the dogs have always been very very respectful of them. But of course I would always be out there with them


----------

